# My Workout/Eating Routine



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey, I was hoping to get some advice on my workout/eating routine. Here's what I got so far.

This is just a sample of how much I eat at each meal. However I do eat the same thing for breakfast everyday.
Weight: 142lbs or thereabouts
Height: 6'2"

Meal1 8:30am (Has to be done for 9am)
2x packages of instant oatmeal (8g Protein)
2x Slices of toast (5g Protein)
1 Cup of Milk (8g Protein)

Begin Workout at 11:20pm, finish for 12pm

Meal2 12pm
Protein powder with Yogurt (Mammoth2500) (19g Protein)
2x Toast with Peanut Butter (11g Protein)

Meal3 3:15pm
Lasangna (25g Protein)

Meal4 6:30pm
Protein Powder with Yogurt (19g Protein)
1 Cup of Milk (8g Protein)

Meal5 9:40pm
Protein Powder with Yogurt (19g Protein)
2x Toast with Peanut Butter (11g Protein)

Meal6 12:55am
2x Toast with Butter (5g Protein)
1 Cup of Milk (8g Protein)

Workout Routine
3 Sets, 10 - 15 Reps
Day1: Bench, Triceps, Curls, Crunches
Day2: Rest
Day3: Wrist Curls, Reverse-Wrist Curls, Curls2, Calves 
Day4: Rest
Day5: Traps, Quads, Hamstrings, Lower Back, Upper Back
Day6: Rest
Day7: Rest

I workout at home. All I have is a flat bar, bench and adjustable dumbells. After each meal I calculate the calories I had. I aim for atleast 500 calories (but I try to keep it about the same on days I don't workout) per meal. I'll eat more on the days I workout since I'm actually doing more work. The stuff I eat is high in calories, protein, carbs and fat. So I think I'm doing all right for eating. However, I've noticed that you need to keep changing your workout up because your body will get use to doing the same thing and you won't be able to progress. Anyways, am I going to be able to manage working out at home or should I sign up for the gym since they have WAY more equipment than I do?


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

uhhh, any chance there's a way to move this over the the "training" forum  I was origonally looking at that and then I clicked on "Diet and Nutrition" to read some more stuff. I guess I forgot that I did that, I thought I was still in training lol. 

I feel dumb


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 14, 2005)

zootroid said:
			
		

> uhhh, any chance there's a way to move this over the the "training" forum  I was origonally looking at that and then I clicked on "Diet and Nutrition" to read some more stuff. I guess I forgot that I did that, I thought I was still in training lol.
> 
> I feel dumb


 Why do you want it in the training forum if most of the post is in relation to your diet??


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Ture, but my main question deals with my workout routine  I guess I can just leave it here.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 14, 2005)

zootroid said:
			
		

> This is just a sample of how much I eat at each meal. However I do eat the same thing for breakfast everyday.
> Weight: 142lbs or thereabouts
> Height: 6'2"




Don't worry about a diet - just eat!! That is scary!



> Meal1 8:30am (Has to be done for 9am)
> 2x packages of instant oatmeal (8g Protein)
> 2x Slices of toast (5g Protein)
> 1 Cup of Milk (8g Protein)


Add more protein and some healthy fats... What about some eggs (1-2 whole and 1-2 whites scrambled)?? You could also have some fruit here too.

I would swap the milk from here with the yoghurt in your PWO... Because the yoghurt is slower to digest and so it would be better pre workout.



> Begin Workout at 11:20pm, finish for 12pm
> 
> Meal2 12pm
> Protein powder with Yogurt (Mammoth2500) (19g Protein)
> 2x Toast with Peanut Butter (11g Protein)


Drop the Peanut butter and toast. Intead have protein powder (whey protein isolate - and take a scoop with ~22-25g protein) with some skim milk, some fruit (a banana would be best) and some other form of carb - you could use some thinly ground oats or some dextrose powder... But something that can easily liquify in a shake.



> Meal3 3:15pm
> Lasangna (25g Protein)


Add some vegetables here.. And more protein... 



> Meal4 6:30pm
> Protein Powder with Yogurt (19g Protein)
> 1 Cup of Milk (8g Protein)


Don't use so much powder!! Post workout is usually all you need - the rest of the time real food is better... If you must - one other time during the day may be required... 

As you are so skinny you could eat something like some chicken with some pasta, some avocado and some vegetables.



> Meal5 9:40pm
> Protein Powder with Yogurt (19g Protein)
> 2x Toast with Peanut Butter (11g Protein)


The toast with PB would be fine.. But how about dropping the rest and then having something like some meat (lean red meat, some fish etc) and some sweet potato, olive oil and some vegetables?



> Meal6 12:55am
> 2x Toast with Butter (5g Protein)
> 1 Cup of Milk (8g Protein)


Drop the toast - too much toast is bad... What about milk with some cottage cheese, some peanut butter and some rolled oats??




> Workout Routine
> 3 Sets, 10 - 15 Reps
> Day1: Bench, Triceps, Curls, Crunches
> Day2: Rest
> ...


Argggg.... Ok.... You have a whole day dedicated to your forearms and you squeeze your two largest muscle groups in the one day?! 

You need to read these threads - 
Creating a split routine and Creating a full body routine

You could manage at home - but you are going to have to be more sensible about your routine and exercises...


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank you for your input. I do try and eat vegtables and fruits during the day actually. I should've mentioned that. I just didn't put it in my schedule. I usually eat fruits and vegtables during the day whenever I get hungry in between workouts.

As for the workouts, the reason I have Bench, Curls, Triceps and Curls2 (Not really sure what the actual name for this type of curl would be. It's like curling a dumbell except you have your forearm facing your side while you curl the weight) is because I would rather use each muscle once per week.. I find if I don't have enough time in between workouts I just get smaller. 

However I will read those topics to see if I can change things up a bit. 

Once again I would like you thank you for your help


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2005)

Why do you not work you chest?

You would be better off with a different split

Chest/Triceps
Back/Biceps
Legs/Shoulder


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

*Weight: 142lbs or thereabouts
Height: 6'2"*


Ok that diet is 100% shit!!!!
you need 4000+ cal a day, 200 protein, 120gm fat, 550gm carbs

Workout

Monday: chest and triceps 
Tuesday: Lats and biceps
Wednesday: rest...ABS
Thursday: legs
Friday: shoulders and traps
Saturday:
Sunday:ABS


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Is it really necessary for me to eat that much? I'm living off of approx $60 per week for food. And I'm not exactly a big guy.  Also, I';ve already gained 2 - 3lbs since last Sunday (that's when I started this) I'll gain 1000lbs per week if I eat more. I wanna get big but not with huge mammoth tits (as my friend calls it) 

I do like the workout routine though


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 14, 2005)

zootroid said:
			
		

> Is it really necessary for me to eat that much? I'm living off of approx $60 per week for food. And I'm not exactly a big guy.  Also, I';ve already gained 2 - 3lbs since last Sunday (that's when I started this) I'll gain 1000lbs per week if I eat more. I wanna get big but not with huge mammoth tits (as my friend calls it)
> 
> I do like the workout routine though


no you don't need to eat that much. That is just stupid. But you do need to eat, and eat correctly..

At your weight you want to eat about 2500-2800 cals to start (you could aim for about 2650). In this you want something like:

- 200g protein
- 350g carbs
- 55g fat

That means in each meal you want about 30-35g protein.

After your workout you want 70g carbs (with 30-35g protein too) and no fats...

Then divide the rest into your other meals (so you want ~55g carbs each meal and 10g of fat each meal).


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

That seems more reasonable, but still considerably more than what I'm eating now  I'm really not physically active at all so do I need THAT much protein? I walk to work 2 days per week, that's a 35 minute walk and drive the other day which I work. The rest of the week I devote to sitting around and trying to not really burn off these calories


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

I disagree with Emma, Weight: 142lbs and  Height: 6'2" is very, very skinny....you need to eat big time bro. 2500 cal is way too low.


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, I am very very skinny, but shouldn't I still be able to gain from what I'm doing so far or am I going to hit a brick wall very soon and find out that I will stop gaining weight this quickly? I figure if it's working now I should be able to adjust my eating as I go along. I can EAT more, but I won't be cutting out those extra protein drinks because I need the carbs and fat from them. Other foods which I eat is chicken strips, fish sticks, macaronni and cheese (stouffers), hungry man chicken dinners, McCain pizza's. I also eat fruits and vegtables and I'm starting to take multi-vitamine's aswell.
As for the calories, I aim for 500 per meal, although in a day I definitly get atleast 3000 calories with my diet... Probably closer to 3600 I'd say.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I disagree with Emma, Weight: 142lbs and  Height: 6'2" is very, very skinny....you need to eat big time bro. 2500 cal is way too low.


I never said he wasn't skinny - I said that at his weight, eating 4000 cals would be stupid.

Just because he is skinny doesn't mean he has to be stupid about his weight gain - eating 2500-2800 cals is going to put the weight on him - and it is better that he gains a little more slowly than he eats too much, too quickly.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 14, 2005)

zootroid said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am very very skinny, but shouldn't I still be able to gain from what I'm doing so far or am I going to hit a brick wall very soon and find out that I will stop gaining weight this quickly?


Not for a while yet.



> As for the calories, I aim for 500 per meal, although in a day I definitly get atleast 3000 calories with my diet... Probably closer to 3600 I'd say.


Looking at the diet you posted I don't know how you are hitting 3600 cals a day... 

Not unless you are using 5 tbs of PB on each sandwich... And not unless those 'protein drinks' are REALLY high in fats and carbs (and they have no protein in them... because to have the yoghurt and the powder only have a total of 19g protein is pretty small).


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I never said he wasn't skinny - I said that at his weight, eating 4000 cals would be stupid.
> 
> Just because he is skinny doesn't mean he has to be stupid about his weight gain - eating 2500-2800 cals is going to put the weight on him - and it is better that he gains a little more slowly than he eats too much, too quickly.


I never said you didnt say he was skinny...




			
				zootroid said:
			
		

> Hey I'm Chris, what's going on everyone? *After trying for a couple years now to gain muscle mass and weight I've decided to look on the internet for help* and stumbled on this site in the process
> 
> Anyways, the only question I really have is with the topic that Robert DiMaggio made "NEWBIES: 10 Things You Must Do to Gain Mass!". It says you should only be able to do 4 - 8 reps. Now, I know that the more weight you lift the more damage it does to that muscle, but what I've noticed is that if I dont get in 10+ reps I don't feel the muscle burn. Is that alright though? If I do curls 8 reps 3 sets and as much weight as possible and don't get a muscle burn, will that still be more beneficial in terms of gaining weight and mass? I'm only asking because I was always told you need to feel the muscle burn...
> 
> Anyways, thanks for any help


A 20 year old male who has failed to gain weight for "a couple of years" needs much more that a 2500 cal diet! He needs 3500+ if he didnt he wouldnt be here asking for help after 2+ years of failing to gain weight.


----------



## garethhe (Dec 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looking at the diet you posted I don't know how you are hitting 3600 cals a day...



the dude is having 3 Mammoth2500 "protein shakes" a day.  4 rounded scoops (235g) is 970 calories.  That's how!  50g protein/18g fat/152g carb.  If he's having 19g of protein out of that, then we're talking 370 calories per serving, unless the yogurt is entering into this equation as well.

Ingredients

Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Calcium Caseinate, Egg White Albumen) Maltodextrin, Crystalline Fructose, Cocoa, Medium Chain Triglycerides (derived from Fractionated Coconut Oil), Enzyme Blend ( Protease I, Protease II, Lactase, Amylase), Natural and Artificial Flavours, Tricalcium Phosphate.


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok, here's a rough estimate of what I get from the Mammoth2500.
I consider 1 rounded scoop 1 serving. (they have their nutrition info 4 rounded scoops is 1 serving. I dont need that much.)
Energy 242.5 Calories  1021.25 KJ
Protein 12.5g
Fat 4.5g
Carbs 38g
So I get a total of 727.5 Calories, 3063.75 KJ, 37.5g Protein, 13.5g Fat and 114Carbs from the mammoth2500.

So I take that 3times per day with my yogurt. I can use milk, although I'm too lazy to clean out the blender...3times per day  I can cut out 2 of the protein servings, but you said I shouldn't eat so much toast. Does that go the same for eating bread and butter? That's probably where I get most of my carbs from.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I never said he wasn't skinny - I said that at his weight, eating 4000 cals would be stupid.
> 
> Just because he is skinny doesn't mean he has to be stupid about his weight gain - eating 2500-2800 cals is going to put the weight on him - and it is better that he gains a little more slowly than he eats too much, too quickly.


I agree.  He needs to increase his caloric range for sure.  

If you are still not gaining at this range, then increase it 100-200 cals per week til you reach 1-2lb gain per week.  Anymore than that and you be gaining fat not quality LBM


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's approximately what I'm getting out of each day when I eat. (I'll write down what I've had today so far)
121.6g Protein
2380 Calories
323.4 Carbs
41g Fat

I have 2 meals left, both which include my mammoth and yogurt and half a pizza  but yes, I can definitly say that on any other day I will achieve 3000+ Calories and roughly the same amounts for the others.

I'm going to keep up what I'm doing right now. I will try to add in some other stuff...unfortunately I'm EXTREMELY picky. I get made fun of a lot because I dont like to try new things or most anything really  I will change up my workout starting this sunday, I just wanna finish this first week. I'll keep posting with my progress every once in a while.


----------



## garethhe (Dec 14, 2005)

my advice to you would be:  because you're on a budget, and because so much of the carbs you are currently eating are crap, go and buy yourself a lot of bulk oats.

you can buy oats in bulk at a lot of supermarkets for a dollar per pound, or less.  for example, just today i went and bought five pounds of various kinds of oats for $5.40 (although the basic old fashioned rolled oats were 69 cents a pound, and is a good staple for any diet).   and we're talking dozens upon dozens of servings here.  maybe even hundreds.  and it is so much healthier for you than all the sugar you are currently consuming.


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

I am gaining weight though, I wasn't because I was working out TOO often before. I kept staying at 140lbs but now I'm 142 or 143. I was working out everyday, I was told that if I didn't I would get really fat. Well, it turns out I just got smaller with no increase in weight ^_^ lol  But yes, I've gained 2 - 3lbs since Sunday. (I started eating 6times a day last saturday. Up until then I was eating 5times per day and working out everyday.)


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh... So should I stay away from the quakers instant oatmeal? Infact, I might have stuff like that here. I know that I have plain oatmeal (I dont think there would be any sugar in it) Cream of Wheat and Porage (is that good too?)


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, old fashioned oats, cream of wheat, oat bran are all good carbs.

Sweet Potatoes
Yams
Long Grain Brown Rice
Old Fashioned Oats
Scottish Oats
Fresh or Frozen (w/o syrup) berries
Fruit
Whole Grain Bread
Fiber One
All Bran w/ Extra Fiber
Uncle Sam Cereal 
Whole Wheat Pasta
Lentils
Legumes
New Potatoes
Red Potatoes
Squash
Turnip


----------



## garethhe (Dec 14, 2005)

instant oatmeal is more processed than old fashioned oatmeal (a general rule of thumb:  the more processed something is, the less healthy it is to eat).  instant oatmeal also has a good helping of sugar packed in it.  and it's more expensive.

so for instance, instead of kicking off your day with a packet of instant oatmeal, you could use a somewhat larger volume of old fashioned oatmeal, save money, and get more healthy carbs in you.  although, one thing i did the last time i was bulking was take a packet of instant oatmeal, and mix in an equal serving of old fashioned oats.


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, I think you're right. I honeslty didn't think of howmuch sugar I was actually consuming. I was just so eager to find foods that were high in protein and that didn't cost too much. I will start to eat eggs as well.  Another question, what about hotdogs? or are they not very good for you at all?


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, I think you're right. I honeslty didn't think of howmuch sugar I was actually consuming. I was just so eager to find foods that were high in protein and that didn't cost too much. I will start to eat eggs as well.  Another question, what about hotdogs? or are they not very good for you at all?


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry for the double post

I have just one more question. Is working out my abs 2x per week enough? I had a pretty sweet 8 pack on Saturday. Now it's buried under the fat I just gained since >_<  Or should I just do it twice a week and when I reach the desired weight get it back?


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

zootroid said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post
> 
> I have just one more question. Is working out my abs 2x per week enough? I had a pretty sweet 8 pack on Saturday. Now it's buried under the fat I just gained since >_<  Or should I just do it twice a week and when I reach the desired weight get it back?


no way in hell you had a six pack on Sat and lost it by Wednesday...


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

Wanna bet? I can just barely see it now, when before it was showing up quite well I'd say. I could see it when I sat down, it's gone now lol.


----------



## cha (Dec 14, 2005)

zootroid said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think you're right. I honeslty didn't think of howmuch sugar I was actually consuming. I was just so eager to find foods that were high in protein and that didn't cost too much. I will start to eat eggs as well.  Another question, what about hotdogs? or are they not very good for you at all?



Hot Dogs??    

You're kidding..right?

No Hot Dogs 

Seriously....do you have a Sam's or Costco membership?  Pick up a bag of frozen chicken breasts for like $10.  It's a big bag and will last a while.  Or get some cans/packs of tuna - those are cheap.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2005)

hotdogs = lips and ass 

Not a good choice of protein AT ALL


----------



## zootroid (Dec 14, 2005)

I was thinking of eating Tuna and Red Kidney beans...my one friend eats those. Tons of protein  Although I'm pretty sure I dont like either, but what can I do lol.


----------



## zootroid (Dec 16, 2005)

I went through the house today and wrote everything down (protein, calories, carbs, fats) for the healtiest stuff that we have... Anyways, I now have a new daily routine although I need some more help in certain areas because I'm short in Calories and Carbs now. Here it is

**NOTE** I didn't add up a few items here because I have no idea what's in them. (Fruits, vegtables, Whey Protein, ground oats)

(Calories, Fat, Carbs, Protein)

830am
Meal1 (300, 11, 17, 31) Total
2x Eggs (140, 10, 0, 12)
Banana
125g Cottage Cheese (100, 1, 8, 15)
Yogurt (1/5 Container) (60, 0, 9, 4)

I think this is a pretty good start for the day. Although, I'd like to have a bit more calories. Do I need more carbs here or should I have it as close to none as possible for the first meal? Only asking because Emma-Leigh posted that I should have 70 carbs for my post workout and the reast of the meals should have 55 carbs or so. 

Post-Workout
Whey Protein Isolate, Skim Milk, Banana and thinly ground oats or dextose powder

12pm
Meal3 (520, 15, 58, 35) Total
4x Fish Sticks (260, 12, 20, 14)
125g Cottage Cheese (100, 1, 8, 15)
2x Slices of Whole Wheat Bread (160, 2, 30, 6)

This should be a decent enough meal.

630pm (3 days of the week I'm at work during this time, so I dont have time to eat much more. I work at a pizza place, I'm guessing pizza isn't a good choice to have with this right? Any other ideas?)
Meal4 (302.5, 8.5, 47, 16.5) Total
Mammoth + Yogurt (302.5, 8.5, 47, 16.5)

940pm
Meal5 - Supper Time for me (360, 24, 24, 16) Total
Salad (Lettuce, Carrots, Celery, Cheese)
Salad Dressing (60, 6, 2, 0)
3x Chicken Strips (300, 18, 22, 16)
I need lots more of everything here.. I dont really have anything at home that would fit well with this meal. I'd rather not have the same thing too many times per day.

1230am
Meal6 (560, 4, 101, 31) Total
Spaghetti (300, 1, 63, 10)
Cottage Cheese (100, 1, 8, 15)
2x Slices of Whole Wheat Bread (160, 2, 30, 6)

This meal seems alright aswell. 

Here's the daily total I came up with  
Calories 2042.5 
Fat        62.5g
Carbs      247g
Protein  129.5g
So as you can see, I need more in just about everything except fats. =/
Even though I need a lot more, I say I have a much healthier daily schedule so far  Anyways, tell me what you think and how to make improvents so I can increase all of these totals 

Thanks for all the help I've gotten so far on these forums


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 16, 2005)

Dude...Stop worrying so much about a six pack..
What's the point of having a six pack when your abs are bigger than your arms????

Just eat 3000+ calories, with 200+ protein and you'll be fine.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 16, 2005)

zootroid said:
			
		

> I went through the house today and wrote everything down (protein, calories, carbs, fats) for the healtiest stuff that we have... Anyways, I now have a new daily routine although I need some more help in certain areas because I'm short in Calories and Carbs now. Here it is
> 
> **NOTE** I didn't add up a few items here because I have no idea what's in them. (Fruits, vegtables, Whey Protein, ground oats)


Umm.. well... yes - the fruit, vegetables, whey and oats will all add carbs and protein.... 

Go to www.nutritiondata.com and you can look up the info there.



> (Calories, Fat, Carbs, Protein)
> 
> 830am
> Meal1 (300, 11, 17, 31) Total
> ...


You don't have to have 55g eat meal - and your meals pre/post PWO-shake  should be slightly higher in carbs - I was just giving you an estimate to work with.

You actually also want more carbs here!! So add some oats (at least 0.5 cup). 



> Post-Workout
> Whey Protein Isolate, Skim Milk, Banana and thinly ground oats or dextose powder


This looks good as a mix - but they will all add carbs/protein and cals - so you need to add them into your diet.



> 12pm
> Meal3 (520, 15, 58, 35) Total
> 4x Fish Sticks (260, 12, 20, 14)
> 125g Cottage Cheese (100, 1, 8, 15)
> ...


Ga'hh!! Fish sticks?! What the?? Ok. Go and get some cheap tins of tuna and have some of that instead. 

Add some vegetables too...

And the bread... well.. not the best choice for your post-post workot meal... 



> 630pm (3 days of the week I'm at work during this time, so I dont have time to eat much more. I work at a pizza place, I'm guessing pizza isn't a good choice to have with this right? Any other ideas?)
> Meal4 (302.5, 8.5, 47, 16.5) Total
> Mammoth + Yogurt (302.5, 8.5, 47, 16.5)


This would be fine if you must. Otherwise take some ground oats, whey, yoghurt, PB and an apple and have that.



> 940pm
> Meal5 - Supper Time for me (360, 24, 24, 16) Total
> Salad (Lettuce, Carrots, Celery, Cheese)
> Salad Dressing (60, 6, 2, 0)
> ...


Swap to real chicken breast (not chicken strips) and drop the cheese from the salad.

Add some olive oil for your dressing too. You could add some carbs here - what about sweet potato or something like that? Adding some chick-peas or rice to the salad would also be an idea.



> 1230am
> Meal6 (560, 4, 101, 31) Total
> Spaghetti (300, 1, 63, 10)
> Cottage Cheese (100, 1, 8, 15)
> ...


This mean is horrible! 

You have made your last meal really high in carbs?! What purpose are they serving you here? But the carbs more around your workout and have only a little here...

What about some cottage cheese, some PB and some yoghurt with some berries instead?


----------



## emunah (Dec 16, 2005)

edit


----------

